# Wo verstecken sich Trails die mit dem Rad von Koblenz aus zu erreichen sind?



## rest0ck (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich würde gerne wissen wo es in der Nähe von Koblenz (Also von Koblenz mit dem Rad erreichbar) es noch gute Trails gibt. Im Stadtwald z.B. habe ich noch nicht all zu viel gefunden, die sollen ja teilweise ganz gut versteckt sein.
Eine grobe Erklärung, wo man dort was findet wäre schön. Und natürlich auch außerhalb des Walds 
Gibt es für soetwas keine Karte? Wird Zeit, wenn nicht!


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juli 2012)

Um die Trails zu finden musst du schon mitfahren..keiner wird hier schreiben wo das alles versteckt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (20. Juli 2012)

bei Gpies gibts fast alle Trais


----------



## T!ll (20. Juli 2012)

Warum denn so unselbstständig? Wanderkarte kaufen und ab dafür...


----------

